# Unexplained Infertility?



## Loulabella (Sep 26, 2012)

I have fallen into this category after a year and a half of trying to conceive.  Sperm and ovulation fine, one chemical pregnancy last year but that's it.

Just wondered if anybody had any tips for dealing with unexplained infertility or any ideas for me to try. 

Going back to the doctors to start the IVF process.

Thanks
Loulabella xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Loulabelle,

sorry you're going through this. Being unexplained is horrible as it feels like at least if you knew what was going on you could do something to fix it. There may not be anything wrong that they can find and it might just take you a while to fall. There is alot you can do to make your body more pregnancy friendly with diet and lifestyle and lots of info on the site if you have time to have a hunt around.
However, I was unexplained until last week when I had a lap and dye and they found severe endometriosis. I had to fight with my consultant to have the procedure as he thought it was a waste of time. My advice to you is that you know your own body better than anyone else, and if you feel there is something going on then keep asking for further investigations. Have a read around the site and see if you can relate to anything that the other girls have experienced and it might help guide you in the right direction. Have you had any investigations yet? 

I hope you're journey is short and happy 

x
ducky


----------



## Loulabella (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Ducky

Thanks for replying.

I had an appointment with the consultant at the hospital last week, assuming he was going to do scans and then put me forward for the keyhole surgery where my tubes get checked etc but I was in there for all of 5 minutes.  I had a chemical pregnancy at the end of last year.  For anyone that doesn't know it's when the sperm fertilises the egg but doesn't implant.  I therefore got the positive test two days before I was due on then got a negative the day after.  So if I hadn't of tested early I would never have known.

He basically said that because of this there was nothing wrong with me.  He said that I had been pregnant before so everything was fine.  But I wasn't pregnant - I wasn't even weeks along - it was over just as soon as it started.

Anyway, going back to the docs soon then I will be referred for the scans and stuff they do before you get your IVF appointment.  So I'm wondering if anything will turn up then but to be honest, everything seems fine.  All our tests come back fine so maybe it is just a waiting game.

So frustrating though when others who maybe have or not have problems seem to fall at the click of their fingers.  But that's life I guess.  I just have to be patient and keep positive.

My friend had endo and polycistic and she fell within a few months so anything is possible.  We all have to keep our chin up!

Thanks
Loulabella xx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

My heart goes out to u.  "Unexplained" is such a cop out!!! I'm going to say something controversial but it's what I believe from my personal experience. 

There is no such thing as "unexplained infertility". I believe there is always a reason. We might not like the reason (I have pof.....gutted) but there is a reason. You just need to find the right doctor and do the right tests. There is only so much nhs will do though. 

U got as far as a failed implantation so there could be several things to look at (I'm no doctor though....)
1) lining issues. Have u tested for hidden c? My lining was always really good on scans but I tested positive for hidden c, had a hysterosocopy where "curtains of adhesions" we're cut away. This would never have been shown on a scan and would have mean zero implantation or early miscarriage.

2) embryo quality: although ur egg ferilised maybe it wasn't good enough quality. Dhea is meant to improve egg quality.  As is gentle ivf stimulation. U produce less eggs but they are better quality.

3) immune issues: ur body rejected the implanting embryo. 

Sometimes it is just a waiting game...I had a cycle with perfect lining, perfect embryos I was on immune protocol and in theory it should have worked....but it didn't. Unfortunately that's "life" it's unpredictable. 

I don't mean to overwhelm u with problems that may not be there. Something to remember is that tx is a numbers game and it's about putting the odds in ur favour. I had to have donor egg but my odds were 60%. Unfortunately I was one of the unlucky 40% first time. But like rolling a dice to get a 6 u go again.  Before embarking on de I tested for hidden c and immunes and thank goodness I did. Otherwise I'd never be pregnant and I believe nhs would write me off as unexplained.  Obviously I knew I had egg problems but nhs would never have picked up on lining or immunes. 

On a positive, I am 27 weeks pregnant and all is going well. I've overcome many obstacles to get here, but we've seen some brilliant doctors and clincs who have supported us on our journey. 

Good luck & don't take no for an answer. Find out what the problem is so a solution can be found. And answers are out there!!!

Read dr beer - is Ur body baby friendly. Im presume ur doctor hasn't read this as dr beer is a beleiver that a failed pregnancy means something's not right. A chemical pregnancy is exactly that..it shouldn't happen. Something is wrong. 

Lots of love and strength in this difficult road!!! U will get there though, one way or another!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## J0sieJo (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi loulabella

I also have unexplained infertility, we have been TTC for 3.5 years, I've had all the tests there are possible to have and everything came back fine, my husband is also all ok. We were referred for IVF but unfortunatly this has been a massive struggle just to get our application through and have just been told now we have to be on the waiting list for a year before they will even consider us, so that will bring us to 4.5 years and I will be past the 'safe' age of TTC. 

Being in the unexplained group is so frustrating, I believe I have something wrong with ovulating as I hardly ever have a positive result on my tests ( I've tried loads of different ones) and have been usuing the fertility monitor for the last 6 months, I've only ever had 2 postive results for ovulation, my consultant says there's nothing wrong with me as my blood tests are really good. 

If you ever need to chat I'm here! 

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way

Jo x


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am in the unexplaine category.  The only thing Drs have told me, is to lose weight.   Its hard when they say they can't find anything, as I never know whether I should continue hoping, or just admit defeat.  
I really feel for you. xxxx


----------

